# Morrus, I protest!



## Dr Midnight (Jun 5, 2002)

If there's any discussion on this anywhere else, or if this has already been duked out, ignore. 

I don't like that there's now a Fantasy/Sci Fi thread that's separate from General RPG discussion. I understand that organization is fantastic, and sometimes it's odd having serious RPG posts intermingled with the posts about Spock vs. C3PO. 

I only go to two forums on a usual day- General RPG Discussion and Story Hour. I like the discuss-all hot topic collection that the G-RPG-D forum offers. Now, we've got segregated forums that don't have as much traffic. I posted something yesterday in Fantasy/SciFi, and it did maybe 1/20th as "well" as it would have in the old G-RPG-D forum. I think the continued fracturing of the forums is suffocating the threads, and the good that a thread does.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 5, 2002)

Gosh, all of the mods have been saying how great it has been on the General board since the move.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 5, 2002)

General Role RPG Discussion had turned into General Buffy/Star Wars/other hot topic du jour Discussion - which many people complained about.
So... Personally, I _love_ the new it's set up.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2002)

I was actually meaning to start a thread on how great this new forum is. Many thanks to Doc M for providing this thread to do it in. 


I like the non-rpg sci-fi/fantasy forum and think it was a great comprimise for all those that wanted an ot forum. Less clutter in general discuss and someplace to talk about movies, books, and TV.


Side note: Dr. Midight's Feng Shui story hour was one of the best ever! Glad to see it got a spot on the story hour archive.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jun 6, 2002)

Sorry Dr. M but I gotta disagree with you on this - the new forum is a great idea.  it basically gives a place for the OT stuff to go and as more and more people are redirected there from General I'm sure you will find the traffic on each thread going up.  In the last week there has already been a significant increase.

Add the fact that General RPG has suddenly become very much focused on actual RPGs in the last week (*gasp*) and it is a Good Thing.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 6, 2002)

Oh well... I concede the feet.


----------



## kreynolds (Jun 7, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I concede the feet. *




Huh?   You yield your feet? 

Sorry. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## King_Stannis (Jun 10, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Oh well... I concede the feet. *




concede nothing, my friend. i'm right there with you. this new set up sucks. now, instead of "a bunch of OT threads", there's a bunch of "MOVED" threads on the General RPG board. 

before, going to the "General Forum" was like walking into a crowded room, checking out who's there, and talking about stuff. yes, not always rpg stuff, but it was like a community. dare i say, it was fun. now everyone gets redirected because of this anal-retentive policy to some closet or dark corner that usually has about 5 people in it at any given time. 

all as a knee-jerk response to some extra "star wars" threads that would have already died down, most likely. 

goodbye community spirit, i suppose. thanks for listening, to the six of you who actually come to the "META" forum.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 11, 2002)

I hate it too.

Talking about the inspirations of our RPGs I find no different (and more important IMO) than discussing the execution of said inspirations.

The problem is simply that now the Fan/SciFi stuff doesn't get the attention that is deserves, being in a seperate forum.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 11, 2002)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *The problem is simply that now the Fan/SciFi stuff doesn't get the attention that is deserves, being in a seperate forum. *




Have you actually looked at the traffic?  Nigh 200 posts per day isn't enough attention?


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 11, 2002)

I was the lone dissenting mod.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jun 13, 2002)

You go nemmerle!

I also dislike the split, but see that it has created a richer SCI FI/Fantasy discussion in its isolated little chamer forum.  (Why did my YA YA sisters thread get moved there?)

I find that the general board is beginning to seem less layered or complex.  There are only so many threads that can discuss the same thing over and over.  But alas I am getting used to bouncing around forums to get my diverse fix.

I as everyone here appreciate all the hard work and time it takes to put this together for us.  I hardly have time to prepare for a single weeks game, let alone moderate, maintain and create this massive endevor.


----------



## King_Stannis (Jun 14, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Have you actually looked at the traffic?  Nigh 200 posts per day isn't enough attention? *




SAY WHAT!

i put a thread on that board earlier this week, and it got 3 replies immediately. i just checked on it and saw that it was still in the middle of the 1st page. "hmmm, maybe someone else had something to say about it", i thought. nope. same 3 replies. 200 posts per day? if there was 20 in the last 3 days i'd be shocked!

not that it matters, as this forum is even more obscure than that one. again, thanks to all six of you for listening.

and thank you, nemmerle, for being the lone dissenter.


----------



## Ashtal (Jun 14, 2002)

It was moved 'cause it was really off-topic for a general gaming discussion board, but since it was movie related, I thought that instead of just closing it, I'd scoot it over there.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 14, 2002)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *
> SAY WHAT!
> *




     At the time I wrote, that's what the rough average seemed to be.  Count the number of posts, discard the threads in which most of the posts originated before the forum was created, divide by the number of days it's been open.  The number I got was nigh to 200 posts per day.  If you do the math and get something else, I'm willing to listen.


----------



## King_Stannis (Jun 14, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> At the time I wrote, that's what the rough average seemed to be.  Count the number of posts, discard the threads in which most of the posts originated before the forum was created, divide by the number of days it's been open.  The number I got was nigh to 200 posts per day.  If you do the math and get something else, I'm willing to listen. *




i suppose that could have been the math at the time, i grant you. perhaps because it was new. now, however, i think we are seeing more normal numbers. i'll bet once things are settled, it'll get roughly the same traffic as the D20 forums. 

by the way ashtal, i wasn't mad that you moved it. i understand you are only following the rules. i just don't like the rule.


----------



## Horacio (Jun 16, 2002)

I hate this forum splitting. 


I had already said this in that poll Morrus posted, I said it in the new forum and in the general forum, and I add it once more.


----------

